# Come Dine With Me - entertainment ideas?!



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

My friends and I are doing our own CDWM - one every few weeks - night one was fantastic and the host did karaoke as entertainment.  I want to do something really good and unusual and have no idea what to do in terms of entertainment!  The others are likely to dig out thier Wiis but I dont want to do this - want something fab!  Wondered if anyone had any ideas/suggestions?!

Thanks

xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I stumbled upon these last night http://www.nightskylanterns.co.uk/chinese-lanterns/cat_1.html and thought they would be a good idea... not sure how friendly to the environment they are but.... see what you think.

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Fireworks? a BBQ? indivualised photo coasters I have sqaure ones but these are hearts http://www.world-of-wedding-favours.com/prod-9078-3981.html , personalised ribbon printed with to wrap around your napkins, chocolate fountains
can't think at the moment.

/links


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

How about getting someone round to do short tarot card readings / tea leaf readings?

or...

A retro/old skool night - after lots of wine how about some traditional party games like pass the parcel, musical chairs  or have some games stationed around that people could dip into like twister, jenga, buckaroo, operation

For my mums 50th I went to hawkins bizarre and made cheap party bags for everyone with retro toys in, like polystyrene aeroplanes, fortune telling fish, jacks, also put sweets in like parma violets, mojo's etc - everyone really liked them!

or...

80's dynasty party with a make and name your own cocktail feature - just provide the ingredients and make everyone wear 80's style shoulder padded cocktail dresses/suits etc, then everyone has to sample each others cocktail - could be messy 


So is there a cash prize if you win?


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

How about adult pass the parcel,wrap little spirits under each layer and the person that unwraps it has to drink it!!Could get messy


----------

